# Drum speed and uneven roasts



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

My stovetop drum roaster is a spinning hand cranked drum over a gas stove and i roasted a 500g wet-process Guetemalan 1st crack after 3 mins and it came out uneven....

The beans had a colour difference from each other at rough visual view.,.

Suspicions confirmed, 55, 46 , 34 for the batch on an agtron meter (scanned the surface colors using the Agtron meter that i got for a bargain)

Okay that was harshly uneven and to think I've roasted with Behmors, and the Behmor in which were not so hands on, the only explaination would be........

I spun it too fast/ too slow...

Looks like i need to train my hands to spin this contraption......

Anyways got it off ebay.....

Needs some hands-on cooling and de-chaffing....

Had to use a fan and a colander to do so......

The enclosed chamber (not made of glass, so you cant visually monitor the process) is great for preventing "chaff fires" as chaff is flammable.....

Anyways im adjusting to old school roasting....

Anyways just a subtle blog up.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps an investment in some more suitable roaring equipment as opposed to an agtron meter ( which I presume if a cheap £20 one ...)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ray, 1st crack after 3 minutes.......my arse! I have not even read the rest. You could nor get to 1st crack in 2 mins with a blow torch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm noted though....

Here's a quick read of why cracking happens.....

*After drying phase the moisture content of a green coffee bean evaporates..... and eventually the pressure is released in a cracking process....*

To make a coffee bean crack in 2 minutes is impossible until you achieve a temperature thats too high for roasting (over 500f and beyond)

Thanks for noting, chip in my two cents here but it think you're right Dfk41...... Maybe it's not just drum speed maybe the temperature should be lowered to 500f and below....

But since its a beta build it doesnt have a thermometer or by that matter any means to determine temperature and I'm probably roasting in "blind temps"....

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

500grms to first crack and it came out uneven? Were you using an industrial flamethrower by any chance??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beta....hmmm

I think this may be more useful .....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

I think i should try to get a foundry or a furnace that runs 1500 celsius or even 2000 celsius and use it to torture coffee beans...

Reckon the temp is high enough to evaporate the moisture content in the beans in like 30 seconds or so and get like a crack in 1 min?

But 2000 celsius for roasting is overkill and i would just trash the beans.....

No way I'm drinking that though....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 500grms to first crack and it came out uneven? Were you using an industrial flamethrower by any chance??


Here is my beta roasting project


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

The systemic kid,

Whatever it is.....

It's a hydrogen generator connected to the gas stove.,.

i did it so that i could use water to make flammable gas that could seriously be an infinite gas supply....

Whatever this damn gas is..... i suspecy burns hotter than the usual good ol" LPG


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Electrolysis of water = HHO gas

Math complete!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you for real - I strongly suspect no? You're using a hydrogen generator connected to a gas stove. Hmm, have you checked your house insurance?

You won't, as I suspect you already know, be drying the beans with a temp of 1500c - you will be charring the beans' surface whilst there is still water in the beans' core.

Your other hobby isn't building walls by any chance??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Electrolysis of water = HHO gas
> 
> Math complete!!!!


Believe the chemistry is H and O2 from electrolysed water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

No chemist by any means but awesome science Systemic Kid....

Thanks, looked up the net and tried to get info on a hydrogen generators and how how the gas can max out to....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's the link

http://hackaday.com/2013/10/11/diy-hho-mini-torch/

That's my inspiration....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I feel you should change your forum name to random ray?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I feel you should change your forum name to random ray?


Has he not already changed it from "wall builder" or something like that???


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

One of my hobbies (somewhat an ex-hobby tbf) is glass fusing.

So I have a glass kiln capable of about 2000F/1100C....

Do you think I could roast some coffee beans?

or on an alternative path - Should I:

*STOP FEEDING THE TROLL*

*
*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> One of my hobbies (somewhat an ex-hobby tbf) is glass fusing.
> 
> So I have a glass kiln capable of about 2000F/1100C....
> 
> ...


Can you give it a go though.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Working on a nuclear fission powered coffee roaster producing a burst of heat capable of delivering perfect roasts in under a minute. Decided on fission as opposed to fusion as I didn't want to contaminate the roasts with any nast radiation. Think I'm on to something.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In that case the end of the world is probably nigh. I was thinking we should build an ark, but I suspect someone on here might have already done that!!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> In that case the end of the world is probably nigh. I was thinking we should build an ark, but I suspect someone on here might have already done that!!!


 Funny you should mention that... the neighbours have gone from complaining to signing up to crew it


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And this is an interior view - to prove it's really happening (!)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you give it a go though.....


Trust me it works really well!!!!

Anything organic has vaporised long before 1000C.......

So if I was lucky there might be a very feint image of a few beans like a sort of ghost.....

When fusing glass you don't really worry about O&S being left in the kiln......


----------

